# Tea Drinkers!



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am at the moment trying to broaden my tea horizens.

At the moment I am drinking the following
Camomile Tea ~ For its relaxing qualities
Peppermint Tea ~ Good For Bloating
Green Tea ~ Not entirely sure why I am drinking this....  

Does anyone else drink non-norm teas? If so what reasons did you choose that one?

xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Salia what does cammomile tea taste like? Ive always wanted to try it but was never sure if it was bitter or aquired a taste like the others. I have green tea in the cupboard but i rarely drink it as it sets of my migraines which is a shame as it works wonder with my weight loss. I also have peppermint tea which i rarely drink but it comes in handy when my IBS plays up. Ive tried a few flavoured teas but didnt really appeal to me although ive tried allsorts of the free testers in that Whittards shop and they have always been refreshing


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I drink lemon tea! The lemon tea bags with a lemon slice in, its good for the complexion!


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm a bit of a tea-a-holic, so apart from good old PG tips pyramids, this is what I have:

I do occasionally use peppermint tea bags (has to be Twinnings or teapigs though, don't like any others) but for a fresher flavour I use a few sprigs of fresh mint leaves either in a mug or make a small pot

Also Earl grey, sometime with milk othertimes with a slice of lemon & honey, Verveine (Verbena) tea sachets & Rooibos Vanilla

Hope you enjoy trying whatever flavours you lean towards.

Jx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I drink rooibos and have since I was pregnant and my friend who lives in South Africa sent me some as it's suposed to be good for you and babies can drink it too. I sometimes add a slice of orange or lemon or a few fresh mint leaves if Im feeling that way inclined!


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

Lemon & Ginger tea (Twinings) is really good - I especially like it in the morning as the zing in the ginger wakes me up!  Also, ginger is good for morning sickness, so if I ever get a BFP, I can keep on drinking it!   

I also love nettle tea, although I warn you that it is an acquired taste!  You can get nettle tea bags from health food shops, or at this time of year I just head outside wearing a pair of gloves and pick some fresh.  Nettles are really, really good for you as they contain high amounts of many different vitamins and minerals and are an excellent source of folic acid.  My acupuncturist recommended that I start drinking nettle tea as it is supposed to help with fertility/menstrual problems.  I didn't like the taste that much to start with, but now I love it - you can always add a slice of lemon to make it taste less "grassy".  Not sure if you can continue this during pregnancy though.  

Enjoy experimenting!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I drink Raspberry & Echinacea as Echinacea is good for immune system.

I also drink Orange, Mango & Cinnamon 

both of these are twinings


I love normal breakfast tea but only allow myself one cuppa first thing as i was drinking far too much!  Love herbal teas now though!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm a Yorkshire tea girl but at work the water tastes funny so I have peppermint or lemon and ginger. Lady Grey is quite nice too, like Earl Grey but lighter.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm not much of a tea drinker but I have the odd cup, I tried rasperry and cammomile I think it was when I was pg to bring on labour (didnt work)  its suppost to be rasperry leaf tea but the shop was all out so just bought the other one.

I'm drinking Green tea the now because I heard its good for weight loss, can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I love tea!

I'm a big fan of Earl Grey but it's quite hard to get right unless you have a proper pot and leaves etc. I always end up slightly disapointed it's not quite right. 

Peppermint tea I love. Very refreshing and pretty much all I drank when pg. Freshens the pallette too.

Chamomile, never could get on with the taste.

Green tea, again, I love it when done properly in a Chinese restuarant but I've never yet had a cup of home made green tea that even comes close to being as nice. Green tea is supposed to be good for you as it contains antioxidants I think. I just like the taste!

I tried lemon andd ginger once but, depsite being a big fan of ginger, I didn't like it. Not much of a fan of fruit teas either. I always thikn fruit flavoured drinks ought to be cold! 

C~x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

ooh Caz you just reminded me, our local chinese does Jasmine tea! Now that's lovely, I too like earl grey but only sains own decaf

And I must admit to liking lemon and ginger but only twinnings

Fussy buggar me

Sx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Trying the lemon and ginger this morning and I think I am liking it  

xx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Love *Peppermint * - fab for when I feel a little bloated

Not keen on those fruity herbal teas other than *Raspberry Leaf Tea* which is nice (don't try it if your preggers!!)

*Green Tea* is great for lossing a few extra pounds...and doesn't taste too bad!!

As of yesterday I started drinking *Red Bush* tea - OMG I love it more than PG tips!!  Its a great caffeine-free alternative and taste lovely!!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I either drink Roibois or my favourite is Chai tea xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Forgot about Chai, drank loads of it in India and loved it.


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I find it so comforting Cath! xxx


----------

